# glock 23



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

hey everyone! i just finished paying of a glock 23 last night but i have to wait until next week for my backround check to come back to pick it. probably will be the longest week of my life. just wondering different peoples opinions about the whole kb kaboom thing? me personally i think its more of people bashing glocks and not reloading properly thing then anything else. the chamber is slightly unsupported but i think if you use the proper ammo it wouldntbe an issue, whats your take?


----------



## SlickRick (Dec 9, 2009)

My 23 has over 6000 rounds through with no issues, but I shhot factory loads only...


----------



## novacody78 (Jan 25, 2009)

I think you will love it. I have shot one a few time and fell in love with it. When I get a .40 thats what I am getting.


----------



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

yea i currently have a glock 17 and i only use factory ammo. i have no intentions of reloading. dont have the time or the interest really. plus its much easier to just buy ammo that is most likely within specs. thanks for the responses.


----------



## Perry (Feb 26, 2010)

I have had a 23 for about 5 years. Have over 3000 rounds through it. All reloads. FMJ only. Not a problem. Very reliable.


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

I am very happy with my Glock 22. No problems at all with it. Glock 23 is next on my list. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## reconx69 (Sep 11, 2009)

I just picked up rtf g23 i did have the problem in my frist 400 rounds i'm on 700 so far everything is working ok.. I used ..fredal and americn egale for frist 400 the next 300 have been blazer its been good so far all were fmj 180 gr


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

Shoot factory loads in it and you should be fine


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

23's a great pistol but I find it a bit snappy for my taste.


----------



## ProShooter (Mar 22, 2010)

I've carried a Glock 23 every day for years and I consider it to be the best concealed carry pistol ever made. I've shown mine to so many students of ours and they've bought one after falling in love with it. Its a great gun.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice Glock indeed. Congrats and enjoy. 

Glock-n-roll all nite.


----------

